
Austan Goolsbee on the math of tariffs (via Twitter) - gooftop
https://twitter.com/austan_goolsbee/status/969349112587005952?s=21
======
nanis
So, I guess he's going to come out against labor unions, minimum wages,
subsidies for specific industries, ILO rules, licensing requirements etc as
well ... After all, they all have similar consequences.

One can't say international free trade is good (which it is), but domestic
free trade is bad.

